# squirrel hunting... Public or private?



## flthednut

Sure won't be long before squirrel season opens. I was just curious on what type of places do you all like to hunt. I've hunted quite a bit of private lands over the years and now most of the good folks that had given me permission to hunt those lands have either passed on, or have sold the farms. So now I'm looking for some hints on some good public places to try. I have been to the ODNR website looking at all the different places but would like to hear from some of you on what you think of some of the public lands. It doesn't have to be of any particular part of the state either, I would like to hear about anyones experience from all over. Thanks guys.....


----------



## Huntinbull

This topic shows great promise to be a HUGE source of info. 

I hunt some private land, but the majority of my hunting is done on public land. I hunt Berlin and West Branch public hunting grounds often. I hunt parts of the Wayne national forest one or more times a year. 

I am hoping to try out AEP this fall. 

Looking forward to squirrel season for sure.

Huntinbull


----------



## Shortdrift

Salt Fork has some darn good squirrel hunting areas.


----------



## flthednut

Thanks Huntinbull, & Shortdrift. The last couple of years I have been hitting the Scioto Trail State Forest. I often thought about the Wayne. I drove through Saltfork last year and it looked promissing, I just never got the chance to go there last year during the squirrel sesason. I went to the AEP lands quite a few years ago with a fella and I don't think he knew what a good squirrel woods looked like. I know with all that land there has to be some good woods for squirrling there. Yep, I can't wait... Just 43 more days. !#


----------



## catfish1998

Wayne national forest is a good place. It has alot of access an nice woods. Just keep your eye out for the yellow markers. If you are close to Columbus try Alum creek state park . I have killed a few most deer hunt it so the squirrels are always there.


----------



## bosshogg

I Hunt Both I Love Train Young Pups


----------



## flthednut

Catfish 1998, you mentioned Alum Creek State Park. Do you know if they are opened to hunt the beginning of squirrel season? The reason I ask is, Some state PARKS used to have different open seasons. My brother in law went to Barkcamp state park years ago late 70's early 80's somewhere in that time period. Anyway he and another guy got fined for squirrel hunting in September. Turned out that Barkcamp had their own regulations and wasn't open till October something. I guess I should check with the Park Rangers office and make sure what their dates, and what the public hunting bouderies are.


----------



## catfish1998

I have no clue i'll have to look in to it. I really don't squirrel hunt it till after deer gun. We go to wayne one or two times before deer gun.


----------



## flthednut

catfish1998 said:


> I have no clue i'll have to look in to it. I really don't squirrel hunt it till after deer gun. We go to wayne one or two times before deer gun.


I can understand that. I know early you might have quite a few people out walking about not to mention boaters still out on the lake although I don't know how close to the water the hunting areas are. Basicaly I like hunting Southern & South Eastern Ohio. I know the Wayne is in 3 sections, but have no clue on where to start hunting it. Some info on that would be great. Chances are that when I was younger I probably hunted in it and never new it. I think I'll pull up some maps and look at them .... 42 and counting. !#


----------



## noboatdave

Alum does have special regulations regarding type of firearms. No rifles during daylight hours.


----------



## flthednut

Well, I had a feeling that there would be different Regulations.. Thanks


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

A buddy of mine has had alot of luck on public lands in Southern Ohio, I myself havent been squirrel hunting in a while and would like to give it a shot again sometime.


----------



## Sky Pilot

Reckon Salt Fork will be worth a try. Knew some folks that owned land abutting the park property but I believe they sold the farm due to ill health. When still a lad, hunted Perry County, near the Wildcat Hollow area, where Perry, Athens and Morgan Counties corner. Much of what I hunted is now haul road, excavated or otherwise ruined by Buckingham Coal.


----------



## flthednut

Man O man how I miss the places that used to be.


----------



## T-180

Check out Tri Valley out by Zaneville. There are some decent timber stands that hold lots of grays. As for central Ohio, both Delaware & Alum Creek are good, but I'd give the nod to Delaware just so I can use my rifle. Tons of squirrels at Alum if you are willing to walk a little bit. 
I do most of my hunting for squirrels on private land now & access if pretty easy ......... it's when asking to hunt for deer that you run into trouble!! Go out & knock on some doors, but don't wait for season to start.
Tim


----------



## flthednut

Tri valley, You know I was just looking at that on a map last night, I know woodbury is not far from there and I hunted the Powlson area a time or two and got plenty of squirrels out of there. I've hunted the Delaware before and man was there a lot of skeeters that year. Geesh you couldn't even get out of the vehicle to get the bug juice on. Those little vampires were all over you. I know what you mean about getting out and knocking on doors, and I have met some realy nice people that way. Now Deer is a different story. I remember the year the Urban deer zones were opened up and I went and got two pages of names of people from the ODNR that were having crop damage. I went to every address on those pages, and not one of them would give permission to hunt. That's OK though, I respect their decision. After all, it is their land. Enough about the deer, they are too big and it's the squirres that I'm interested in. Easier to drag you understand... 

Smallmouth Crazy, I would be more than happy to have you tag along this fall.


----------



## bowhunter9017

does anyone know where i can hunt groundhog around clarkcounty


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler

dor squirrels, try Deer Creek Wildlife Area


----------



## flthednut

NET MAN and I went shooting the other day and we are dialed in. We also took a ride through the Scioto state forest. I have got to say that I have the fever bad. !# !# !# I know there is no cure for it, only a little relief is possible. So for now the presciption is relax, and drink plenty of cold fluids.


----------



## Flathead King 06

bowhunter9017 said:


> does anyone know where i can hunt groundhog around clarkcounty


the only places I have found it legal to hunt them is on private property (I know this is not the case since there is no closed season on them only during deer gun), I have never looked into clark lake though...the cj brown hunting areas are closed from march 1st through october 15th...let me know if you find of such a place that is legal to hunt them year round on public grounds in springfield


----------



## flthednut

No Groundhogs, Squirrels ! Squirrels I Say......:d


----------



## flthednut

Well I took a ride to Salt Fork today, Walked around the woods at 3 different places there. Found some hickories in one place, not a nut on them. Went to another patch of woods and found some Hicks with mast. Found quite a bit of pignut that had mast too. Oaks seem to be loaded up. I couldn't believe I never seen a squirrel in the woods though. I did see one run across the road at the park office after picking up a map.


----------



## flthednut

Well, NET MAN and I hit a couple private places over the weekend. We were a little late getting in the woods Saturday and I only managed to get one out of three that I had seen. Once the heat of the day kicked in, it was over. The evening hunt wasn't any better. Not a squirrel to be heard or seen. This turned out to be more of a scouting adventure for the next morning. We were in the same woods very early Sunday morning as we were in Sat. evening, and squirrels were everywhere. Then about 10:00am. it was all over again as it started to heat up and natures vampires became active... We managed 10 using rimfires. Not a bad morning at all. The squirrels were hitting up the Hickory and pignuts that survived the April arctic blast. It's hard to find those trees that have mast on them, but the squirrels have no problem finding them, and when they do, they tear them up big time. I will be hitting another private farm next Saturday and Sunday may try some public land, and the weekend after that should be a lot of public land. Good luck to all. !# !# !#


----------

